# Ebay Store



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

How much trouble is it to have a Ebay store? 
1. What fees are there for each item.
2. Can you keep an item on until it sells?
3. Is there a monthly fee?
4. Can anyone start a store or do you have to be a "TOP SELLER" to get one going.
I have things in ebay classifieds that has been there for a couple years, with no fees, even if you sell but it is local and doesn't get the coverage that regular ebay gets. 

Thanks.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Plow Boy-Ebay has a whole help section dedicated to selling on ebay stores. I had an ebay store for a while but found that I got more action by listing in auctions especially when a bidding war ensued for one of my sales. If someone is bidding your product up you don't want one listed in your ebay store at a buy it now price for cheaper than your bids are drawing. I guess it really depends what your selling and if you need a lot of store front and listings as opposed to items that get fast bids and may not have as much competition for sales. Do I make sense...Probably not.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

i agree. I think I will forget the store and list a few thins at a time. I do like the bidding wars i get. 

Thanks


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We sold things weekly on eBay at auction for about a year before upgrading to a store. There are certain requirements to be a store, top rated, having sold over $250, been an eBay member for more then 90 days, etc etc. It's only $16 a month, you save loads on fees if you are selling alot of items over $50. Depends on what you selling though. 

You can check ours out in my signature link to get an idea of what one looks like.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

It also depends on _what_ you're selling. 

If you're selling unique items only, a store might not make a whole lot of sense and auctions would be the way to go. 
On the other hand, if you're selling multiples of the same thing (fabric, in my case), a store makes sense because then you can create categories within your store for people to more easily find what they're after.


----------

